# My Unknown



## sueb4653 (Jul 3, 2012)

This is my unknown, any ideas?


----------



## agent A (Jul 3, 2012)

Sphodromantis probably


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 4, 2012)

looks like a mio to me. where'd u get it?


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 4, 2012)

Mantis place


----------



## agent A (Jul 4, 2012)

Mios r not that big lol


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 6, 2012)

agent A said:


> Sphodromantis probably


Looks very different from a Sphodromantis in that angle. Looks more like a Stagmomantis in that angle. Sueb4693 where did you get this mantis and could you please take a few more pictures in different angles?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks nothing like a sphodromantis to me. I think it is either:

miomantis payukalli

orthodera novaezealandae

Green morph of giant asian??


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have more pics to post but this thing says too big or not enough upload quota, how do you guys get around that I see lots more pics posted than I have


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 6, 2012)

Here we go

but how do people get their big beautiful pics posted


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 6, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Looks nothing like a sphodromantis to me. I think it is either:
> 
> miomantis payukalli
> 
> ...


He looks too different to be one one of those three.


sueb4653 said:


> Here we go
> 
> but how do people get their big beautiful pics posted


Oh, make a an account on weebly.com and then make a website then upload your pictures into that website then publish your website then go to your website's URL (that will take you to your website) then drag a picture you have there onto the website searching thing then copy the URL on the website searching thing and put it here so we can see it. The pictures you upload directly here are too small to see what kind of mantis it is. Your mantis looks like a Sphodromantis and I guess it is a Sphodromantis species but I cannot tell with much certainty because he looks different from a Sphodromantis maybe because the picture is too small.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 6, 2012)

sueb4653mantids.weebly.com

does this work?


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 6, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> sueb4653mantids.weebly.com
> 
> does this work?


Thanks. He is not a Blue Flash and I do not think he is Sphodromantis lineola. Maybe he is Sphodromantis viridis because I have not seen many pictures of them at a young age. I think he is Hierodula multispina. Is he L2?


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 6, 2012)

Here is a picture of a Hierodula multisphina nymph. OctoberRainne took the picture. She says this mantis is L2 or L3 and I do not think it could be L2 so I am pretty sure it is L3.







And here is picture of yours.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 6, 2012)

No more like a L4 and about due to molt again


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 6, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> No more like a L4 and about due to molt again


OK, I still think he is Hierodula multispina. Is he male or female? He has stripped legs and those white spots on the front legs which I do not think Sphodromantis species have but I could easily be wrong.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 6, 2012)

I don;t know male or female havent got that good yet. I know your supposed to count the abd sections right?

I count six starting at the back legs but there is also very 2 small sections at the end


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 6, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> I don;t know male or female havent got that good yet. I know your supposed to count the abd sections right?
> 
> I count six starting at the back legs but there is also very 2 small sections at the end


Yes, you count the segments on the bottom and if you do count them count them carefully.Look at these.

L6 female Pnigomantis medioconstricta.









Male Pnigomantis medioconstricta nymph.





Sub-adult male Pnigomantis medioconstricta.





Oh, and it might be better if you put your pictures on photobucket.com.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 6, 2012)

So looking at this pic is it 6 or 7 segments?


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 6, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> So looking at this pic is it 6 or 7 segments?


You are supposed to look at the segments on the bottom of the abdomen like in the pictures. If there are 6 then it is a female and if there are 8 it is a male. At L2 some or most or all mantids cannot be sexed this way and for Deroplatys nymphs they cannot be sexed this way at L1 to L3.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh I get it now I'll have to get another picture so as i can see


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 6, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> Oh I get it now I'll have to get another picture so as i can see


The picture might not be good enough so just count the segments.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 6, 2012)

If my old eyes can do that :helpsmilie:


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 6, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> If my old eyes can do that :helpsmilie:


Hahahahaha! Oh, you are 51 years old.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ha you saying I'm old now huh nline2long:


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 6, 2012)

ok I count 5


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 6, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> ok I count 5


I count at least six in that picture and maybe 8. I can barley see sorry.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 6, 2012)

His head is a little more narrow than a sphodromantis.


----------



## eyes (Jul 6, 2012)

Stagmomantis californica


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 6, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> His head is a little more narrow than a sphodromantis.


I cannot see much of a difference LOL! In all of the pictures his abdomen is not curled like an L4 Sphodromantis nymph.


eyes said:


> Stagmomantis californica


Stagmomantis californica do not have white dots like this one right? I do not know but I have seen none like that.


----------



## OctoberRainne (Jul 6, 2012)

I think it is asain,got them from mantisplace as well,and seem to look pretty close,my male the one i have tons of pics of,was really purple like that,but I did confuse them with sphondos until they got their red dots on the chest,think i have giant asians and not multispinas tho


----------



## OctoberRainne (Jul 6, 2012)

P.S on the not letting it show big pics,I just size them down in paint,which most comps have for free,that should help. just load a full size pic and hit resize and type in 50% to make it half the size or another number til its small enough,if that helps,I dont know if you've done that already or not. I know it won't show mine in forums if they are not but only 25% off camera size


----------



## eyes (Jul 6, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Stagmomantis californica do not have white dots like this one right? I do not know but I have seen none like that.


http://www.freeinfos...php?postnum=173


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 7, 2012)

eyes said:


> http://www.freeinfos...php?postnum=173


Lol that's horribly misidentified. The link you posted goes to a European mantis. Mantis religiosa, not Stagmomantis californica.


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

MantidLord said:


> Lol that's horribly misidentified. The link you posted goes to a European mantis. Mantis religiosa, not Stagmomantis californica.


Yes, that is a European Mantis.


OctoberRainne said:


> I think it is asain,got them from mantisplace as well,and seem to look pretty close,my male the one i have tons of pics of,was really purple like that,but I did confuse them with sphondos until they got their red dots on the chest,think i have giant asians and not multispinas tho


The picture I showed was not a Hierodula membranacea you know? I am not certain if that was a Hierodula multispina but I cannot think of another mantis that looks similar to that and it does look just like a Hierodula multispina.


----------



## eyes (Jul 7, 2012)

MantidLord said:


> Lol that's horribly misidentified. The link you posted goes to a European mantis. Mantis religiosa, not Stagmomantis californica.


  , maybe, I don't know what I'm talking about.

Here is some more Californica.


----------



## gripen (Jul 7, 2012)

Guys guys guys, he is a Polyspilota aeruginosa. You can tell by the arms for sure. I would bet my life on it.


----------



## OctoberRainne (Jul 7, 2012)

I was thinking madagascan marbled as well cuz the chest and arm colors were more prevalent


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the imput

shall we have a contest to see who is right once he reachs maturity


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 7, 2012)

gripen said:


> Guys guys guys, he is a Polyspilota aeruginosa. You can tell by the arms for sure. I would bet my life on it.


Great!


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 17, 2012)

This is the unknown it has molted a couple times since the last photos posted any more ideas on type?


----------



## gripen (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes she is a Polyspilota Aeruginosa.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh wow they look way different as adults


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 17, 2012)

gripen said:


> Guys guys guys, he is a Polyspilota aeruginosa. You can tell by the arms for sure. I would bet my life on it.


you are a dead man! sorry, I don't have any of those.... guys, u know what to do, get the rope..... :hang: Here lies gripen!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 17, 2012)

ps. I have one adult female, no male if anyone wants her! I know, who was it the other day who had the only mantis they owned die? it should go to them. Dear God, I am having a conversation by myself... :tt2:


----------



## gripen (Jul 17, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> you are a dead man! sorry, I don't have any of those.... guys, u know what to do, get the rope.....  :hang:  Here lies gripen!


I know I'm right weather you will admit it or not. Oh wait could it be Polyspilota griffinii. If it is I feel really dumb.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 17, 2012)

arrggg this is killling me not knowing :fortuneteller:


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 18, 2012)

The unknown molted last night looks totally different today


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 19, 2012)

She looks great!

The forearms remind me of multispinas.


----------



## stacy (Jul 20, 2012)

wow looking good


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 20, 2012)

New pics of the unknown has really darkened up also has wing buds now


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 20, 2012)

so u feel really dumb? me too!


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 20, 2012)

Rebecca what is it its one of yours :blush:


----------



## twolfe (Jul 29, 2012)

Whatever it is, it does look similar to the Polyspilota aeruginosa nymphs I got from Precarious a while back. They are adults now. The males like to fly more than any other male species I've had.


----------



## Extrememantid (Jul 29, 2012)

Blue Flash! His arm color!


----------



## Extrememantid (Jul 29, 2012)

Extrememantid said:


> Blue Flash! His arm color!


I'm so dumb, lol, I don't think it's a blue flash anymore


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh, my gosh! This praying mantis changes so much every time it molts!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 29, 2012)

It may be in the mantis unknownica family? Not sure. :tt2:


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 29, 2012)

It molted again so will have to get a new pic up tomorrow at work again today


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 29, 2012)

It's a griffin.No doubt.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 29, 2012)

heres the latest pics just molted last night


----------



## agent A (Jul 29, 2012)

Deffo subadult


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 29, 2012)

Griffin?


----------



## agent A (Jul 29, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> Griffin?


Pretty sure

Deffo polyspilota


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 29, 2012)

cool


----------



## twolfe (Jul 29, 2012)

For those of you who think it's a Polyspilota griffinii, can you tell me how you can tell the difference between the Polyspilota griffinii and the Polyspilota aeruginosa? I read that they both have the black spots and that the griffinii are more colorful. Are there other differences? Will you be able to confirm for sueb4653 once her mantis is an adult?

I checked mantisplace.com and see that Rebecca has both species listed but that she is sold out of the aeruginosa nymphs. I got my aeruginosa nymphs as 1st instar nymphs back in March from Precarious. They are adults now. My only female mismolted when I was in Colorado and is twisted with bad wings. She really prefers to hang on the silk ivy from her net enclosure. Her legs work fine, and the boys still like her. She laid an ooth a few weeks ago.


----------



## gripen (Jul 30, 2012)

Rebeca said she only had griffins at the time.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 10, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> For those of you who think it's a Polyspilota griffinii, can you tell me how you can tell the difference between the Polyspilota griffinii and the Polyspilota aeruginosa? I read that they both have the black spots and that the griffinii are more colorful. Are there other differences? Will you be able to confirm for sueb4653 once her mantis is an adult?
> 
> I checked mantisplace.com and see that Rebecca has both species listed but that she is sold out of the aeruginosa nymphs. I got my aeruginosa nymphs as 1st instar nymphs back in March from Precarious. They are adults now. My only female mismolted when I was in Colorado and is twisted with bad wings. She really prefers to hang on the silk ivy from her net enclosure. Her legs work fine, and the boys still like her. She laid an ooth a few weeks ago.


The biggest difference I'm aware of is the size. A friend sent me an adult female Griffin last year and she was nowhere as large as the Marbled. Similar appearance but entirely different personality and demeanor. Not nearly as friendly as Marbled.


----------



## agent A (Aug 10, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Not nearly as friendly as Marbled.


my male grifin tried to bite my finger off


----------



## Precarious (Aug 10, 2012)

agent A said:


> my male grifin tried to bite my finger off


You've got too many fingers anyway.


----------



## agent A (Aug 10, 2012)

Precarious said:


> You've got too many fingers anyway.


yeah, the less fingers i have to strangle u with the better

for u


----------



## Precarious (Aug 10, 2012)

agent A said:


> yeah, the less fingers i have to strangle u with the better
> 
> for u


There you go wringing necks again. :lol: 

Your polydactyly gives you unfair advantage.


----------



## agent A (Aug 10, 2012)

Precarious said:


> There you go wringing necks again. :lol:
> 
> Your polydactyly gives you unfair advantage.


ok first of all wringing a neck and strangling someone r 2 TOTALLY different things

secondly it's not u who i feel like strangling right about now...


----------



## Precarious (Aug 10, 2012)

agent A said:


> ok first of all wringing a neck and strangling someone r 2 TOTALLY different things


You're the expert.


----------



## agent A (Aug 10, 2012)

Precarious said:


> You're the expert.


lol very funny! but right now i'm real mad cause someone was supposed to send me a bunch of wahlbergii adults and they said they were send wednesday express mail but it's friday and they didnt arrive yet i dont even have a tracking number and i even left my volunteer work early yesterday expecting them to be there and they still didnt come today which wouldnt be a problem if i was told they werent sent yet or something but i dont have a clue as to wat is going on and it's really making me worry and it's thrown my whole day off


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow!!! So Agent A which one is your big toe and which is your thumb? But now I see how you type so fast!  

Did you contact the person that is sending them?


----------



## agent A (Aug 10, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Wow!!! So Agent A which one is your big toe and which is your thumb? But now I see how you type so fast!
> 
> Did you contact the person that is sending them?


yes they r not lost in the mail they will be sent on monday for tuesday arrival and they feel bad and if they had a car they'd drive to my house and hand deliver them


----------

